# V (2009- for you invasive alien loving people)



## soliloquy (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone saw this show when it was being aired?
even though the show was doing superb, and was up for several awards, it was canceled after 2 seasons. 

it was recently picked up by netflix so thats where i've been watching it. 
really well made show. 

and some of those V(visitors) are super hot! like lisa for example:


----------



## Mexi (Dec 10, 2012)

I was talking about this show with my dad the other day cause we watched it while it aired as well. wasn't a bad show, had some pretty good acting, the writing got a little silly by the 2nd season but it was a cool take on the whole alien invasion thing.

and yes, laura vandervoort is hot


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 10, 2012)

Mexi said:


> I was talking about this show with my dad the other day cause we watched it while it aired as well. wasn't a bad show, had some pretty good acting, the writing got a little silly by the 2nd season but it was a cool take on the whole alien invasion thing.
> 
> and yes, laura vandervoort is hot



what i liked about the show was that it was much different than most alien related stuff in it that it was political.

other alien invasion stuff goes straight to war and gore and total annihilation. they can be fun to watch, but a bit mindless. here, you start feeling sympathy towards the bad guys only to be caught off guard wondering 'the fuck am i doing?!'


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2012)

i have to say, i normally get annoyed when shows bring religion into their story line. politics, society, war, etc are all fine. but i get really annoyed when religion is brought in...

however, this show did it in a really tasteful manner.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 11, 2012)

I never watched that show; it got cancelled pretty fast. Can't stand Morena Baccarin, also because of that. I watched ALL of Earth: Final Conflict though, and it had a similar premise. Absolutely shite show after the first couple of seasons, but I got sucked in and wanted to know how it was going to end. (Spoiler alert: the aliens take over Earth).


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 11, 2012)

I just finished the show
And holy fuck i hate how there wont be any continuation...

Earth final conflict it is then


----------



## ilyti (Dec 12, 2012)

NO DONT

It's not worth it. But I guess you'll figure that out..


----------

